# Exterior painting with Miller- Acrilite Semi Gloss



## Guggu (May 23, 2008)

I plan to paint my exterior with Miller - Acrilite Semi Gloss...Any thoughts? I live in the NorthWEst and it rains most of the time. Any additives you would recommend?

thanks!!


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Guggu said:


> I plan to paint my exterior with Miller - Acrilite Semi Gloss...Any thoughts? I live in the NorthWEst and it rains most of the time. Any additives you would recommend?
> 
> thanks!!


Sure--I have a couple of really good ideas my friend. Get some iron filings-paste them on a piece of scrape cardboard, and sand your entire house down, after it is entirely scraped obviously, take the primer out of your neighbor's basement, make sure it is at least 6 years old, climb your 40 footer to the South End gabel and start priming.

When you are done with that, come on back and I'll explain the next 10 steps.

JTP--always willing to share a tip or too (or is that two or to?)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

DIY'r... 

Miller Acri-Lite .... no good. It doesn't perform as well as Super Paint by Sherwin Williams. I quit using it years ago.


----------



## Guggu (May 23, 2008)

Will the Semi- gloss sheen be ok for the exterior?


----------



## Guggu (May 23, 2008)

Let me get all the details before I start. BTW: do you thinks Semi- Gloss will do OK for exterior?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Semi-gloss works. It's more of a personal preference in my book. Most homes in my NW parts are using flat sheen. Flat doesn't hold up as well in the weather but that doesn't really matter because the warranty of the paint is the same across the board wether you use Semi, Satin or Flat. Flat is cheaper, when you go up in sheen the price goes up. Flat also hides imperfections and is one of the primary reasons it's a hot seller plus the fact no one really likes a shiny home, It's not so "warm" or "inviting". And there are a myriad of other reasons (HOA's) not to go with Semi.... That's why i think it's more of a personal preferance; ask yourself: do I want a shine on my home or not? That's about the extent of it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I prefer low sheen when I paint a house (most of my exterior are solid stain though). I really do not like the look of shiny paint on a house except for the trim work. Even then, low sheen gets used for a lot of the trim with the soft gloss reserved for doors and windows in a lot of situations.


----------

